# Camping in France



## Happy Girl (14 Dec 2010)

[broken link removed]
Has anyone stayed here before. Grateful for any recommendations. Strangely I cannot find any reviews on tripadvisor (sometimes they can be know as another name and I just havent been able to locate it).


----------



## fraggle (14 Dec 2010)

i haven't stayed at that particular one, but i stayed at a similar one and it was what i would describe as busy with a good teenage population!  mostly dutch. i think that brand would assure you of good quality.


----------



## huskerdu (15 Dec 2010)

I too stayed in Yello Village camps twice but not that one. Both were good quality parcs. Lots of facilities. Everything was good quality. 

Lots of Dutch people. Must be a Dutch company.


----------



## 7seats (15 Dec 2010)

Also had great experience with Yello Village, stayed here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ICY4oGkOlQ and kids loved it, great towns, beaches etc. in the area also.


----------



## Happy Girl (15 Dec 2010)

Thanks folks for replies.
Has anybody stayed in this place.
[broken link removed]
Have checked out reviews and seem pretty good but would like to check if anybody has stayed here and what they thought of it. Have emailed them for prices (there seems to be a prob with their website as you cannot get quote). Also asked them if they provide any other accommodation other than mobiles home.


----------



## fraggle (16 Dec 2010)

Haven't been there. I used to have a camper van and went to France quite a bit, and I used to stay on those similar sites.

What I found was that if I used a site like alanrogers or equivalant... I could pick out high quality sites... and then if I searched for them directly the prices were far lower!

There are so many high quality sites in France. Do not feel that you have to go with a big chain to get something decent.

For example, this year I am returning to a site in Brittany (small quiet one) that is top notch and am staying in a mobile home instead of the campervan. It is a family run site.

I did search for other sites this year and I found some of the big chains to be quite expensive. I am getting a 4/6 person mobile home for the last week in June for €350!


----------



## Happy Girl (16 Dec 2010)

fraggle said:


> Haven't been there. I used to have a camper van and went to France quite a bit, and I used to stay on those similar sites.
> 
> What I found was that if I used a site like alanrogers or equivalant... I could pick out high quality sites... and then if I searched for them directly the prices were far lower!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for that Fraggle. Never quite looked at things like that so will get googling on AlanRogers site. We rarely utilise the facilities on the sites we have used (chain sites for the most part) as the kids are past kids clubs. We do use the pool but the kids tend to meet up with other kids and just "hang out" on the site and are happy with each other's company.


----------



## Slim (16 Dec 2010)

fraggle said:


> Haven't been there. I used to have a camper van and went to France quite a bit, and I used to stay on those similar sites.
> 
> What I found was that if I used a site like alanrogers or equivalant... I could pick out high quality sites... and then if I searched for them directly the prices were far lower!
> 
> ...


++1

we did the same. I use http://www.campingfrance.com/ Excellent website and loads of choice. If you want to entertain young kids, i.e. 4 -13, then a 4star site is good, lots of slides and waterchutes usually. If you are more mature and want a quieter site, then a lot of the 3 star and some municipal sites are excellent. Ring them direct and they will nearly always speak good English.

My favourite is Soleil Plage , near Sarlat in the Dordogne. It's 4 star, not cheap but a lovely place. http://www.soleilplage.fr/ Slim


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2010)

Slim, that place looks fantastic!
What's the best way of getting there?


----------



## Daddy (16 Dec 2010)

FRAGGLE

What's the name of the site your heading to - in Carnac by any chance.

Is that price from the site itself or a mobile home operator.

Thanks


----------



## fraggle (16 Dec 2010)

@ Daddy:

www.camping-les-embruns.com

A quiet site with small indoor pool beside beach in quiet town. Ideal as a base for exploring. I hate hassle when on holidays and the facilities are always top notch. I don't like large noisy sites with gangs of teenagers!

The price is from the site itself. 4 people in a 4/6 person mobile. 1st week in July went up to euro450 and then up again after that.


----------



## lyonsie (10 Jan 2011)

www.campinglelittoral.com
This is a great campsite to stay in.   Facilities are fab.   Some people we met there flew to Nantes (cheap ryanair flights), got train to Le Sables d'Olonne and courtesy bus to campsite.   PM if you want any other info. on this site.


----------



## deli (11 Jan 2011)

www.camping-lasirene.fr is a great site with excellent facilities. However it is on the expensive side, but you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Slim (31 Jan 2011)

Sorry, didn't pick up post. Two main ways to get there; 1) From Channel Ports, go around Paris and hit A10 south until map or sat nav indicates turn west for Dordogne Valley, this way takes you via Limoges and Pitier (handy for Futuroscope). 2) Head down west coast and turn eastwards when approaching Bordeaux. Takes you through wine country. Fab site. We end ed up renting mobiles on it. Slim


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that. How long is the drive?


----------



## thedaras (3 Feb 2011)

Heres my experience of camping in France with kids.
We have gone to a place in Aquataine ,to a site called la reserve with siblu holidays.

Firstly siblu have a UK website and a Irish and french one also.My advice would be to book through the UK site as its always cheaper!!

My advice if booking would be book a cheaper mobile home and then upgrade on arrival,this works out cheaper,but you have to take a chance that a bigger mobile is available,it always has been in my case.

La reserve has a private beach on the site which is stunning,it has kids clubs for all ages,the pools indoor and out are brilliant and entertainment every night.

The supermarket ie; a large one,is probably ten min drive where you can stock up and store for your hols.

We have been there four times with the kids at various ages and they all loved it.


----------



## Slim (4 Feb 2011)

Purple said:


> Thanks for that. How long is the drive?


 
It's about 8/9 hrs from Cherbourg. It's an easy drive if you have all day, i.e. crossing arrives in early morning. If you arrive much later than 11.00 then you may wish to break the journey at a Formula 1 or B&B hotel. Slim


----------



## Slim (30 Dec 2012)

thedaras said:


> Heres my experience of camping in France with kids.
> We have gone to a place in Aquataine ,to a site called la reserve with siblu holidays.
> 
> La reserve has a private beach on the site which is stunning,it has kids clubs for all ages,the pools indoor and out are brilliant and entertainment every night.
> ...



Hi, can you tell a bit more about La Reserve? We are thinking of going there using Tesco tokens. Has anyone done that with Siblu? They limit Tesco tokens to €500 per booking so I was thinking of trying to do two bookings back to back. Has anyone done that?

Interested in anyone's experience of La Reserve or Le Litteau camp sites?

Slim


----------



## Slim (30 Dec 2012)

Purple said:


> Slim, that place looks fantastic!
> What's the best way of getting there?


Purple, did you go to Soleil Plage? If you did, what did you think? Slim


----------

